# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Web design questions for RC Enthusiast

## existenceproduct

Hello RC Enthusiast!

 I am currently studying UX and UI design and am designing a website for a local RC Hobby Shop for customers from ages 25-40. Before designing, I am conducting research interviews and would love to ask you guys some questions about shopping for RC Vehicles. The whole process would take about 15 minutes to complete. Just a friendly reminder, there are no right and wrong answers, I am just interested in hearing your experience. 

Demographic:

What is your age?

What gender do you identify as?

What is your occupation?

Questions:

On a scale from 1 (worst) - 5 (best) how would you rate your knowledge in RC Cars?

What website do you guys usually order your RC parts/vehicle at (please list all if you can)?

How often do you go on the website to order parts/RC vehicles?

What are your favorite qualities about this website that make you a returning customer?

Do you usually know what youre buying?

What is something that could make the best looking websites better?

What is the ordering/checkout process like? Can it be better?

Tell me about a frustrating experience you had using the website.

What do you usually buy from the website? (Upgradable parts? The whole RC Car?

----------

